# how do i increase my dogs courage.



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

My dog for some reason lately is a little scardie cat.. she was never this way, but for the past 2 weeks or so she has been acting different. 

what i really want to know is how do i raise her confidence. 

thank you.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

8 months


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a good read on all the developmental stages that dogs go through. Yours is probably just in her second fear stage.

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/developmentalstages.html


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

wow Lucy, thank you. thats alot of good information







i need to stop comforting her. i have been petting her, and i need to stop. 

thank you again


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, it's all part of growing up. There's plenty more info on the internet or this website if you just search around a little. 

Google stuff like "fear stages" and "dog development" and i'm sure you'll find plenty of good info.

If you have more questions, don't be afraid to ask. There's plenty of people here willing to help.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think everytime I see a post liek this and someone askes how old I already know the answer will be 8 months (or thereabouts). Pups seem to hit that stage about that age. No comforting or molly coddling for her, just be low key and matter of fact with her.

Those links are pretty good at explaining what to expect and how to handle it.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

at what stage will she start to fill out do you know. she is still pretty narrow. I saw a 10 month old male, and he was huge and full coated, her coat i dont think is her adult coat yet, and she really hasnt started to fill out. and still puppy prances around lol. 

and my neighbors 7mo female is really wide. its interresting. because my puppys mom and dad were both pretty big.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Depends on the lines, usually though it's between 2-4 years.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I had no fear period with Judge and hopefully good genetics will continue, although he had some 1/2 siblings(Mom's side) that went through a normal fear period. Personally, I own a Fearful dog(APBT) and have learned a ton about them from owning her, be aware if it lasts longer than a couple months....at least that has been my experience. 

A normal fear period is okay, just remember no molly coddling or coddling in general.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the post and the responses... My 8 month old is going through the same thing and I'll definitely check out the other website.

I guess what doesn't help is that she has a mixed bag of experiences with little dogs around the neighbor that are scared of her but she's a little intimidated by big dogs.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Just give her ALOT of confidence. Teach her new things & bring her everywhere with you!!
Praise her ALOT!
(But not when whining.)


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

What are some things someone can do to help build confidence? I have always heard tug is a good way by letting the pup always win. Is there are other good ways?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Obedience with positive praise, reinforcement makes a dog feel great! They beam when they get it right. Tug is a great confidence builder, you can win now and then, and end the game when the pup still wants more. 
My pup never went thru a fear stage either, but I see insecurity now and then when we go to the club. He will jump on me(that is a sign) he never jumps on me at home.
I just ignore it and carry on with what we are working on, so praise, treat, ignore the insecure actions will help them get thru it. Don't isolate away from the things that your pup fears, but at the same time, don't overwhelm either...fine line. Don't coddle, or comfort, just re-direct the behavior, walk faster pace if pup shows hesitation around other dogs. Don't put pup into a down if they are feeling overwhelmed. 
A great book about body language by Turid Rugaas everyone should have: On talking terms with dogs: Calming Signals


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

So glad you posted this! I noticed our 8 month old is also a TAD skiddish, especially when my 2 year old screams (and she is LOUD) Or if he rounds a corner and doesnt realize you're there. Good thing I've been ignoring it and not making a big deal out of this.. we just make play out of it and keep carrying on what we're doing. He normally comes right back around...of course part of ours is just because hes only been in his new home for 3 days.. 

I'm going to check out those links as well! Thanks!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Here's a good read on all the developmental stages that dogs go through. Yours is probably just in her second fear stage.
> 
> Developmental Stages


I was searching threads about confidence building and this came up....this is the training school Rocket and I go to.  Diamonds in the Ruff. LOL Just thought is was interesting.

I did not really find what I was looking for though, so---my question really is, Rocket just turned 5 months this week. He's started a single bark (or two) if someone knocks at the door or makes a sound like that. Is this a fear thing? Is it normal in the sense he's just alerting? Or is this an indication of a fear period or something? Suggestions on how to handle it? He also has started barking excitedly at the next door horses, (that he's met and sniffed EVERY DAY since we got him) and our one cat that hisses and swipes at him when he sniffs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If he just barks but then goes to the door happy to greet, then I'd say he's just learning to tell you there's someone at the door.

If he does the barking and then his entire attitude is weird (aggressive/fearful?) anything but normal 'hey, look, there's someone interesting at the door' then just work him thru it. Keeping treats at the door so the person can immediately have your pup 'sit/reward' usually helps. 

Good luck.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think the 10 month old was filled out. If he was a long or stocky coat then he just looks like he's bigger and wider, under all that coat is a small skinny little shepherd. Your girl definately has her adult coat, as soon as you felt it get corse it was her adult coat and not that fluffy puppy coat we all love.

I had a very short fear period with Rooney. It was maybe about 2 days long and I just pushed him through it, I wasn't about to take these new fears over things he didn't notice a week ago. Just work with her on obedience and make her come over to the things she's "scared" of and offer a reward when she does. Distracting with treats until they realize that they have overcome the fear also works.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If he just barks but then goes to the door happy to greet, then I'd say he's just learning to tell you there's someone at the door.
> 
> If he does the barking and then his entire attitude is weird (aggressive/fearful?) anything but normal 'hey, look, there's someone interesting at the door' then just work him thru it. Keeping treats at the door so the person can immediately have your pup 'sit/reward' usually helps.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh good...yes, he usually sleeps by the front door (tile and colder) and everyone comes in the garage. As soon as he sees someone, he starts to approach in a friendly way and receives pets.


----------

